# Target build



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just finished up building a large target from materials I had laying around the garage. Wanted a lager target for shooting longer ranges. Target is 40"x40" and 16" thick. I will be building a roof for it so I can leave it outside. It's filled with used shrink wrap from my work.









Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Good looking Target! A roof will be nice much more convenient.


----------

